# Be careful on the roof!!!



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I am sorry to hear about your friend. I would be more sorry to hear that he passed away after a long painful bout of cancer or something like that. Sometimes I feel like maybe going out the quick way in a construction accident is a gift for old farts.....


----------



## Michigan Master (Feb 25, 2013)

There was a fatality in our area last month at a steel foundry where a contractor stepped backwards, tripped and fell 30' through a skylight.

§1910.23(a)(4)
Every skylight floor opening and hole shall be guarded by a standard skylight screen or a fixed standard railing on all exposed sides.


----------



## FastFokker (Sep 18, 2012)

That's terrible... that is not the way someone should go.

They both fell through the skylight?


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

btharmy said:


> I just got a call from another EC this morning. A mutual friend and retired concrete contractor *fell through a skylight*,* 25'* too his death yesterday afternoon. He has been in construction for 40 years. I have worked with him on projects for 20 years. He had recently retired from running a successful concrete company. He was apparently helping out a GC buddy of his. He should have been home with the grand kids but he just couldn't quit working. It was in his blood.





Michigan Master said:


> There was a fatality in our area last month at a steel foundry where a contractor stepped backwards, tripped and* fell 30' through a skylight.*
> 
> §1910.23(a)(4)
> Every skylight floor opening and hole shall be guarded by a standard skylight screen or a fixed standard railing on all exposed sides.





FastFokker said:


> That's terrible... that is not the way someone should go.
> 
> *They both fell through the skylight?*


... yes, they both fell through the skylight


----------



## FastFokker (Sep 18, 2012)

I meant, he said both fell through?


btharmy said:


> A mutual friend and retired concrete contractor fell through a skylight, 25' too his death yesterday afternoon.


Sad ending, my condolence to the families.

I'm extra emotional today... The wifey and I watched The Impossible last night. That story about the family who survived the Indian Ocean tsunami.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

I'll bet they won't do that again.



No, seriously, that's too bad.


----------



## Grogan14 (Jul 16, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your friend. A few years back, the largest developer in my seaside hometown fell to his death while getting unto a ladder from the flat roof of the local car dealership. He had probably been at it at least 40 years, but was not old enough that his age was a factor. More likely, getting down unto a ladder was just something so mundane to him that he perhaps no longer took the care he should.

As I recall, it was only a fall of maybe 15' at best. I remember reading somewhere that something like 65% of falls of over 15' result in a fatality.


----------

